# Seattle man shoots, kills wife in their Uber car, police say



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/07/04/seattle-man-fatally-shoots-wife-while-in-uber-vehicle.html

Cameron Espitia, 31, is being held on $3 million bail for investigation of homicide in the death of 29-year-old Jennifer Espitia early Sunday morning in the city's Queen Anne neighborhood, Q13 Fox reported.

The suspect told police he'd been having a bad night with his wife -- and he was drinking, investigators said.

The Uber driver told cops Jennifer Espitia was sitting in the front and Cameron Espitia was in the back seat shortly after midnight when they began arguing, according to probable cause documents.

The driver feared for his life and kept driving on Cameron Espitia's orders, police said. Eventually, he told the driver to pull over. After the man left the vehicle, the driver called police.

The driver feared for his life and kept driving on Cameron Espitia's orders, police said. Eventually, he told the driver to pull over. After the man left the vehicle, the driver called police.

The driver said Cameron Espitia cursed repeatedly at his wife before the driver heard a boom and thought a tire had burst -- but quickly realized Jennifer Espitia had been shot, documents said.


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/07/04/seattle-man-fatally-shoots-wife-while-in-uber-vehicle.html
> 
> Cameron Espitia, 31, is being held on $3 million bail for investigation of homicide in the death of 29-year-old Jennifer Espitia early Sunday morning in the city's Queen Anne neighborhood, Q13 Fox reported.
> 
> ...


Gun law capital and they still have gun violence! Based on WA law he was in violation.

Perhaps the driver will now be armed!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

At least driver will have something to tell if a pax asks - Do you have any crazy stories ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

7Miles said:


> At least driver will have something to tell if a pax asks - Do you have any crazy stories ?


I'm tired of not having a good answer to this question


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Not too many funny stories but i got one that is real unusual. Someone tipped me a few months back.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

That rider needs deactivated. He brought a gun while using Uber! That's against the TOS you SOB!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I just hope this wasn't a pool ride


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Who does he thinks he is - behave like that in an Uber car, Travis Kalanick?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

More details...

""At some point - while the two passengers bickered and the husband repeatedly cursed at his wife - the driver heard a boom. The sound was so loud, the driver told police, that he *assumed his tire had exploded*. However, when he saw Jennifer Espitia's body slumped forward, lying motionless in her seat, it became clear that a gunshot had been fired inside the car and his life was in danger, the Seattle Post-Intelligencer reported.""

http://english.astroawani.com/world...atally-shooting-wife-while-riding-uber-148282

Does someone being shot in the passenger seat next to you sound like a "tire exploding"? On TV blood flies everywhere. But that's just Television...right?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> More details...
> 
> Does someone being shot in the passenger seat next to you sound like a "tire exploding"? On TV blood flies everywhere. But that's just Television...right?


Ummm I hope I never find out


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> More details...
> 
> ""At some point - while the two passengers bickered and the husband repeatedly cursed at his wife - the driver heard a boom. The sound was so loud, the driver told police, that he *assumed his tire had exploded*. However, when he saw Jennifer Espitia's body slumped forward, lying motionless in her seat, it became clear that a gunshot had been fired inside the car and his life was in danger, the Seattle Post-Intelligencer reported.""
> 
> ...


Well, that's tv.

In reality, it depends on where she was shot. If he fired thru the seat into her chest much of the force would have been used up going thru the seat, the bullet may have not left her body.
If he shot her in the back of the head ... yea, it would look like a meat grenade went off inside the car.
Just depends.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Well, that's tv.
> 
> In reality, it depends on where she was shot. If he fired thru the seat into her chest much of the force would have been used up going thru the seat, the bullet may have not left her body.
> If he shot her in the back of the head ... yea, it would look like a meat grenade went off inside the car.
> Just depends.


Good point! I don't believe she was shot in the head. As you say, it would have been obvious to the driver what had happened.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I hope the driver rated the pax a 1!

Also, there's a cleanup fee for barf. Is there one for blood? Or flesh?


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> I hope the driver rated the pax a 1!
> 
> Also, there's a cleanup fee for barf. Is there one for blood? Or flesh?


The car is ruined, without being too graphic bodily fluids soaked into the metal floor pan of the vehicle. If vehicle was impounded as evidence, it's been sitting in 75 degree heat since Sunday, you will never get the smell out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GT500KR said:


> The car is ruined, without being too graphic bodily fluids soaked into the metal floor pan of the vehicle. If vehicle was impounded as evidence, it's been sitting in 75 degree heat since Sunday, you will never get the smell out.


That's true. I know from personal experience.
When I was in high school a friend of mine's dad was murdered (shot) and stuffed in the trunk of his car. He was found relatively quickly, before decomp started. But, because of the time the car spent in police custody ... it stunk. When his widow got it back eight months later, she sold it to a junk yard for a hundred bucks. Junk yard guy told her that the only parts he could sell were metal parts (no seats, dash, head liner, etc.) He could sell a fender, or a windshield, but that's all. And it was a two year old Caddy. 
Don't feel bad tho. He was a real DB. He used to beat her, and my friend mercilessly. She went on to live a happy life, and so did my friend. It worked out for the best.
Sometimes justice happens. Not often, but, sometimes.


----------



## Patrick the Pro (Jan 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm tired of not having a good answer to this question


Depending on the circumstances I like to tell the story about the puker and the clean up fee or the hooker and the pimp....


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

https://patch.com/washington/seattle/seattle-man-charged-murder-shooting-wife-uber

From the article above -- 
Rather than wait for a party bus related to the wedding, the couple ordered an Uber, and were picked up outside the Courtyard Marriott along Westlake Avenue. Inside the car, the couple argued. The Uber driver told police that the couple had dispute over a family member, and Cameron Espitia grew belligerent, telling his wife to "go f-k yourself."

At one point, Cameron Espitia requested to be let out along Aurora Avenue. Jennifer Espitia told the Uber driver to keep going. Cameron Espitia was seated behind the driver, and Jennifer Espitia was in the front passenger seat.

A few minutes later, the Uber driver noticed that the ride had been cancelled in the Uber app. When the driver went to ask why the ride was cancelled, he suddenly heard a loud boom and saw Jennifer Espitia's face "drop."

Fearing for his own life, the driver asked Espitia where he would like to be dropped off. Espitia told the driver to pull over, and then walked off. The driver drove for one more block an then called 911 to report the shooting.

Seattle police later located Cameron Espitia along Queen Avenue North near the Safeway. He told police he was "having a bad night" with his wife and that she had stranded him. He also told police that he worked for the military - Espitia was a U.S. Coast Guard marine enforcement officer - and was carrying a gun.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/07/04/seattle-man-fatally-shoots-wife-while-in-uber-vehicle.html
> 
> Cameron Espitia, 31, is being held on $3 million bail for investigation of homicide in the death of 29-year-old Jennifer Espitia early Sunday morning in the city's Queen Anne neighborhood, Q13 Fox reported.
> 
> ...


It will HAPPEN EVERY DAY IN SELF DRIVING CARS.

WE ARE THE UBER POLICE.

THIS AND MUCH WORSE WILL BECOME THE NORM.

PAY US UBER !


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

U.S Is a madhouse so violent,only getting worse.I dont know how you guys do it.Hats off to American uber drivers.I would not drive there for for a million dollars never 1$ mile sigh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> More details...
> 
> ""At some point - while the two passengers bickered and the husband repeatedly cursed at his wife - the driver heard a boom. The sound was so loud, the driver told police, that he *assumed his tire had exploded*. However, when he saw Jennifer Espitia's body slumped forward, lying motionless in her seat, it became clear that a gunshot had been fired inside the car and his life was in danger, the Seattle Post-Intelligencer reported.""
> 
> ...


Depends on the caliber of the bullet.
Also skull thickness...
Natives of certain lands tend to have thicker skulls than Europeans.
I have heard of a man shot point blank in the forehead with a 45 and the bullet circled outside his skull almost 3 times between the bone and the flesh.
Never penetrated his shull.
I have heard of one man shot in chest, bullet deflected off of shoulder blade punched out his side and killed the man standing next to him.
Powder load, weight of bullet, bullet type, age of ammunition, storage of ammunition, gun rifleing,caliber all affect a shot. So does angle.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Who does he thinks he is - behave like that in an Uber car, Travis Kalanick?


*Some nerve!
*
I prefer a small crossbow with a poisoned bolt. Quiet and unregulated. Looks cool and chicks dig it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> *Some nerve!
> *
> I prefer a small crossbow with a poisoned bolt. Quiet and unregulated. Looks cool and chicks dig it.


You have to put the infrared sight on it.
So you can shoot them in the dark.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uber fool said:


> U.S Is a madhouse so violent,only getting worse.I dont know how you guys do it.Hats off to American uber drivers.I would not drive there for for a million dollars never 1$ mile sigh


Where are you?
Where is tdot?
and ... what makes it so much more superior to the US?


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I hope the driver rated the pax a 1!
> 
> Also, there's a cleanup fee for barf. Is there one for blood? Or flesh?


What about his time with the police and in Court. Did he end the trip?


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Now, there`s a man whom would kill for an Uber ride! You think the driver got paid for cleanup?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Cleaning Fee?


----------

